# Is this Stew Mac Guitar Shop starter kit worth $500



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

I really want to delve into fixing my own guitars as well as my friends and bandmates. Is this a good kit to get or is the price tag a bit lofty? Also, what else would I need that is not included in this kit. For instance I have a Gretsch that badly needs a neck reset so I will be getting the steam wand as well. These prices do seem a bit steep though

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Tool_Kits/Guitar_Shop_Starter_Kit.html?offset=10&read=reviews


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The question you have to ask is do you really need all that stuff for what you intend to do? Are you changing frets or just polishing and crowning them? Can you find cheaper files elsewhere? You can find a straight edge much cheaper in Canada at a hardware store or Walmart. I think $500.00 is a lot of money. I do some of my own setups and acquired my tools when I really "needed" them. I got a great set of files from Canadian tire when they had a 50% sale. I bought all my little screwdrivers from Walmart on sale for $4.99. Get my drift?


----------



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

That's what I was kind of thinking. I was wondering if I could buy some of the kit locally and then get whatever I'm missing from a more informed Stew Mac purchase. It seems like Canadian Tire should have a lot of stuff used for guitar set ups. I do need to crown frets, do a fretjob for my guitarist, neck reset, cut a nut and general set ups. Will look into files from Canadian Tire


----------



## John Kingma (Jan 30, 2008)

In a lot of cases you can find cheaper alternatives to the tools that Stew-Mac has. However, one thing that I would suggest (if you plan on doing a lot of this type of work) is getting *THIS* crowning file from them. It's expensive but there is no other file that I have seen or used that does the job as fast and as nice as this one. It is by far the best tool I have bought from Stew-Mac.

Lee Valley is a good Canadian source for precision straight edges and other files... as well as a lot of other great stuff.

You mention doing a neck reset... on a Gretsch... but you don't sound like you have much experience with repairs of any kind. I would suggest you stay away from this - at least for the time being - and let a pro tackle the neck reset.

With guitars repairs - like with a lot of things - you need to start small and work your way up. Buy a couple cheap pawn shop junkeroos to practice neck removal on before messing with a real guitar.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I would be very surprised if there weren't lots of precision tools retailers in the Montreal area that could provide you with many of the required devices.

That said, one of the things Stew-Mac excels/specializes in is adapting "regular" tools specially for the quirks of working with guitars. The crowning file that John mentions is a good illustration of this.

You may well end up spending $500 on the tools you need in the long run, but if you can split it up into smaller affordable chunks locally, while you explore the sorts of repairs you do and don't feel comfortable doing, there's no harm or loss in doing that.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Everything from StewMac is expensive!

I've made a few orders, when I have enough stuff to justify the shipping costs.
I've really only purchased stuff for setups and I still have to get some fret work tools.

A neck reset is way beyond my abilities as well as a total refret, I'd leave that up to a pro.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Everything from StewMac is expensive!
> 
> I've made a few orders, when I have enough stuff to justify the shipping costs.
> I've really only purchased stuff for setups and I still have to get some fret work tools.
> ...


yup. I'm with you on this. however, I did just fret a cigarbox guitar i made from scratch and it worked out well.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Most of this has already been said, but here's my experience. Any of the standard tools that can be purchased from a major box store or hardware store in your local vicinity are going to be cheaper (especially if you consider shipping costs, exchange etc) and do the same thing as those that Stew Mac sell. Included in this list are things like standard files, small vice, pliers, screwdrivers, cutters, straight edges etc. Get the idea?

Conversely, there are some tools that SM sell that are invaluable. For me, this list includes: fret roller (cause I do more than a couple of fret jobs a year), fret pliers, fret tang nibbler (for bound fret boards), double edge fret crowning file (for rouging in), offset diamond fret file as mentioned above for 2nd stage finishing, end fret finishing file, fret dressing sticks (at least a couple) with plenty of 400g and 600g bands, 8" sanding blocks for 7 1/4", 9 1/2", 12" and 20" R to cover most electrics and acoustics, 0.020" fret slotting saw. These are mostly the tools I would recommend from SM related to fret work.

For general set-ups and maintenance I would recommend: string action gauge, dial relief gauge (not necessary but I do set-ups for customers and this is fast and accurate for repeat-ability), fretboard radius gauge set (the under string type), a string winder thingy that fits in your electric screwdriver (invaluable for a few bucks), bridge pin puller for acoustics (same). There's likely more that I'll think of later but this'll get you started. 

In conclusion, I wouldn't buy the entire kit out of the gate simply because there are too many tools in it that you can find locally. However, I would strongly suggest you buy their "Essential Fretting Kit" as it will contain most of what you'll need to get started. 

Oh yeah, don't forget to buy lots of nut and saddle blanks of all shapes and sizes. Then you're gonna need their nut ruler (it'll pay for itself the first time you cut a nut), nut files (same). You don't really need the nut saws and shaping files that they sell, but then again I have a bench mounted belt sander for this.

Hope that helps some. I'm not a business, just had too many of my own guitars to take to someone else so I invested in the tools to do things right and it kinda blossomed.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I 100% agree with what Swerv suggested. my tool kit is loosly based on what he has


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've always found that packaged tool kits include a lot of tools you don't have a real need for or prefer something else.

Most of what I've bought from Stewmac are tools of convenience like their Tuneomatic bridge lifter, knob puller, string spreaders, installed battery meter, etc. but if I had the space to work in, I would buy more of their uniquely specialized tools on an individual basis. I don't think I would always choose the same tools as someone else.


----------



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

This all great food for thought, thanks. I am going to start hunting locally here in Montreal for tools and see what I can get


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

To be perfectly honest.. No.. IMHO, It's not worth it.. Stew mac has this annoying habit of calling everything they possibly can, a "guitar tool", and affixing an insane price tag on an otherwise generic tool. 

From Stew mac's site, this is all you get in the kit for $500 : (the prices listed beside the items are stewmac's prices.. The prices i am quoting are from KW Surplus, a hardware supply store in Stratford Ontario.

Fret Cutter ($28 from stewmac) - Any end nippers will do, $7 - $10
Deadblow Fretting Hammer ($24) - Any precision hammer will do. $7 - $10
6" Fret Leveler ($35) - Seriously, buy a straight edge bastard file for $10 and glue it to a wooden block yourself for free.
Double-edge Fret File ($40) - No. Buy the one from George Heinl co. here, it's pricey, but worth it. http://www.georgeheinl.com/products/view/f-tlff3-double-sided-fret-file-large
Fret End Dressing File ($13) - Again, the fret leveler file on the wooden block will do this job better. No need for this tool to even exist.
Dressing Stick ($11)- Waste of money. Simply wrap some felt around a wood block, and wrap sandpaper around the block, and buff the frets by hand using graduating grits of sandpaper. Then buff with XXXX steel wool.
Fret Rocker ($25) - again, redundant, your 6 inch machinist rule will work fine.
Fret Work Step-By-Step Book (included FREE) - Free is free. Can't beat that. 
String Action Gauge ($18) - Again, just another straight edge, your 6" machinist rule will work fine.
18" Precision Straightedge ($51) - Starting to see the redundancy? Do what I did, buy a 36" T-square, and remove the "T", then you'll have 2 straight edges for $15. 
Set of 9 Understring Radius Gauges - Utterly Useless. Buy a box of Tongue Depressors. Trace the arch of the fingerboard onto the tongue depressor, voila, there's your radius gauge. box of 500 for $8. Get medical quality.
Set of 4 Double-edge Nut Files ($25 each) - I bought my set from Heinl, they are cheaper than stewmac in the end and very high quality files. http://www.georgeheinl.com/products/view/f-tl-nf3-double-sided-nut-files
Set of 2 Nut and Saddle Shaping Files ($27) - I craft nuts and saddles by hand with my normal hand file and needle file sets, both of which i picked up at hardware store for under $10 each.
Gauged .010" Saw ($10) - Not a bad deal.. but I got a standard push pull saw (sometimes called japanese douzouki saws) from canadian tire for about $10, no shipping and handling.
Feeler Gauge Set ($28) - Any set of Feeler Gauges will do. I picked up mine for under $10, again, at a local hardware surplus store.
Nut and Saddle Vise ($35) - This is actually a decent deal. I don't own one, I use a 360 degree pivoting vice. http://www.busybeetools.com/products/VISE-MULTI-ANGLE-3IN.-WIDE-OPENS-2-1{47}2IN..html
String Spacing Rule ($20) - Really? Just use a business card and mark where the strings are before you remove them... only if you are hand crafting nuts.. if you don't know how then it's easier to buy a pre-slotted nut. 
FREE Luthiers Digital Caliper - Free is Free.. Can't beat that.. 

So.. as you can see.. with a little hunting and creativity you can obtain and/or make most of these tools yourself for FAR cheaper than Stewmac charges. 

The ONE tool I'd highly recommend from Stewmac is this Fret Tang Nipper, used to undercut the tang when re-fretting bound fingerboards:
http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/S..._Tang_Nipper.html?actn=100101&xst=3&xsr=19826

Hope that helps.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is one of the most interesting threads I've seen here in awhile. Great advice and a lot of experience has obviously gone along with many of the posts.


----------



## jacksonneck (Feb 19, 2014)

i would buy it
SM offers high quality tools. and tools are all you need.


----------



## jacksonneck (Feb 19, 2014)

Erich said:


> To be perfectly honest.. No.. IMHO, It's not worth it.. Stew mac has this annoying habit of calling everything they possibly can, a "guitar tool", and affixing an insane price tag on an otherwise generic tool.
> 
> From Stew mac's site, this is all you get in the kit for $500 : (the prices listed beside the items are stewmac's prices.. The prices i am quoting are from KW Surplus, a hardware supply store in Stratford Ontario.
> 
> ...


i would ignore everything he said too. you will be able to find alternative tools but it's a waste of time. been there done that.
stewmac files are dead flat and aren't some cheap files sold at a hardware store.
the tang nippers are essentially your nibblers by the way but, when you have those fret cutters you will be able cut the tangs with them easily. those cutters will actually work as your fret pullers too.
and they last a long time too.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

jacksonneck said:


> i would ignore everything he said too. you will be able to find alternative tools but it's a waste of time. been there done that.
> stewmac files are dead flat and aren't some cheap files sold at a hardware store.
> the tang nippers are essentially your nibblers by the way but, when you have those fret cutters you will be able cut the tangs with them easily. those cutters will actually work as your fret pullers too.
> and they last a long time too.


You are free to ignore whatever you wish. There's an old saying I live by, "A fool and his money are soon parted."... I try not to be a fool with my money. But to each their own.

Regarding the files, Stew mac is in the USA and customs fees have gone up considerably the past few years. If you actually bothered to read my post, you'd notice the exact same HOSCO files you can buy from Stewmac can be purchased from George Heinl Co, Here in Canada, for cheaper than dealing with Stewmac and customs.

And making your own tools is not a waste of time. You learn so much more about working with wood and metal when you take the time to make your own tools. That knowledge can be applied in many ways to guitar building and repair itself... Building your own jigs is essential to building guitars and knowing how to make them will save you literally thousands of dollars.


----------



## jacksonneck (Feb 19, 2014)

Erich said:


> You are free to ignore whatever you wish. There's an old saying I live by, "A fool and his money are soon parted."... I try not to be a fool with my money. But to each their own.
> 
> Regarding the files, Stew mac is in the USA and customs fees have gone up considerably the past few years. If you actually bothered to read my post, you'd notice the exact same HOSCO files you can buy from Stewmac can be purchased from George Heinl Co, Here in Canada, for cheaper than dealing with Stewmac and customs.
> 
> And making your own tools is not a waste of time. You learn so much more about working with wood and metal when you take the time to make your own tools. That knowledge can be applied in many ways to guitar building and repair itself... Building your own jigs is essential to building guitars and knowing how to make them will save you literally thousands of dollars.


THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS!!!!!!

can you actually back that up?
sure you can save some bucks and make your own tools??? i don't know, man. Unless you're a machinist and can accurately design and manufacture a high precision tool.
you sure can also get the file and maybe a longer file in fact i am gonna go ahead and suggest consider buying a calliper and a straightedge from Leevalley tools. they also have some finishing products that you may be interested.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

All depends on what you are doing I suppose. If you're building acoustic stringed instruments from scratch, bending your own sides and making several different body shapes, then you'll be spending an arm and a leg for all the forms, the bending irons, jigs, templates and other tools and equipment needed to build many instruments. Guitars, Mandolins, Ukulele's, you name it... 

http://www.bluescreekguitars.com/sh...oducts_id=12&zenid=5dkp7jauhfi84395e95jbidtj6

http://www.jsbguitars.com/productListing.cfm?category=1

http://www.stewmac.com/Shopping?actn=search&keyword=jig


----------

